# Duck Commander Played Football?



## across the river (Mar 22, 2012)

As long a Phil Robertson has been a household name (at least among outdoorsman), I never realized he played football at La Tech.  Here is article from SI.

http://www.cnnsi.com/football/ncaa/?eref=sinav&sct=hp_nv_a


----------



## Arrow3 (Mar 22, 2012)

Yep. Terry Bradshaw was his backup....


----------



## SELFBOW (Mar 22, 2012)

That show wasnt all that.....but Willie does have a pretty wife...


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm from West Monroe. It's a small town and not much to do there.
It will be interesting to see if they can come up with enough plot lines to make the show last. Making a show about manufacturing duck calls and running a business ain't all that interesting to me.


----------



## zacherwalker (Mar 22, 2012)

i liked the show...but les your probably right unless A&E start turning their own plot lines which i could see happening but for now i will most definitely keep watching


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Mar 22, 2012)

I thought the show was ok... Yeah Phil was drafted to play pro ball but decided he enjoyed duck hunting to much for that (can't say I blame him) lol...


----------



## paulito (Mar 23, 2012)

I know he has a masters degree and for some reason think he may have his PhD. That man and his beard has everyone fooled. He ain't the just simplton, backwoods hillbilly that he can come off like on the show that's for sure.


----------



## XJfire75 (Mar 23, 2012)

I thought the show was hilarious. Even had my gf laughin hah. 

Goes more into the back stories and business side that we don't see on their videos and DC show. 

Can't wait to see the other episodes.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Mar 23, 2012)

Arrow3 said:


> Yep. Terry Bradshaw was his backup....



I remember watching one time where he said "Terry went after the bucks and I went after the ducks...I think I made the right call."


----------



## RB8782 (Mar 23, 2012)

Yall realize that show is set up right? That is scripted.  Just like every other "reality" show.


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Mar 23, 2012)

RB8782 said:


> Yall realize that show is set up right? That is scripted.  Just like every other "reality" show.



I know it is.. But that doesn't mean I can't enjoy it... I would much rather watch a show with the Robertson's than most other shows.. I enjoy it.. and will continue to watch it...


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 23, 2012)

RB8782 said:


> Yall realize that show is set up right? That is scripted.  Just like every other "reality" show.



Is there a show in existence that isn't? At least a little "set up", I think it would be hard to have a show any other way, at least one worth watching.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 23, 2012)

Scripted or not, watching the old boy bailing out of the boat when the snake fell in was pretty funny.

He moves pretty fast.


----------



## RB8782 (Mar 23, 2012)

im just saying, people were talking about it showing the business side and all.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 23, 2012)

RB8782 said:


> im just saying, people were talking about it showing the business side and all.



I'm sorry... I'm not following your point that you are trying to make.


----------



## RB8782 (Mar 23, 2012)

darn


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 23, 2012)

It'll make for some funny moments showing that bunch. 
But like others have alluded to, the show is scripted and the producers will try to do outlandish things to attract more viewers. 

Look forward to watching the Robertson clan.


----------



## Boudreaux (Mar 23, 2012)

I was born and raised in West Monroe, and grew up duck hunting there.  Phil was a local legend even 25 years ago.  He was talked about in the duck hunting circles around town as duck killer.  

Then he custom made his duck call and started making a few for friends.  Sure wish I had been a friend.  

I still go back several times a year, especially in the fall for a few duck hunts.  Was nice to see some familiar places and see Malone Stadium at ULM get some national air time.

The Duck Commander show was about duck hunting, but Duck Dynasty is more about the family and the business.  

Glad to see that the degree that Willie got from ULM is being put to good use.  He has turned a local legend into a national celebrity and created wealth for the family.


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 24, 2012)

The show is entertainment. That's why I watched it and will continue to do so. If I want to watch a hunting show it won't be on A&E......


----------



## r_hammett86 (Mar 26, 2012)

i enjoyed the show. those guys are a good bunch of guys. i'd share a blind with em if i could. they may look back stick but they have their heads and hearts in the right places. God fearing, duck killing, neigbor loving folks right there. i'll be watching it and evrey show they make.


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 28, 2012)

I think the Duck Commander was a high school teacher at one time.


----------

